# I got my kayak!



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to WRO (wild river outfitters) today to pick up a PFD and left with a ivory dune Hobie quest a PFD and the complete kayak fisherman book and some foam roof racks. At not much over 1000$ im almost ready to get out there! Some cold weather gear and ill be ready for action! :fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to the darkside! That book is a good read, I just gave it to my friend who just bought his first kayak... you mighta seen us in there that afternoon actually.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations!
Oh what fun it is even at my age. They'll never take mine.Just let em try They'lle have to pry the paddle out of my hands.
Yes welcome to the dark side and no you'll never go back
Happy :fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations!
Oh what fun it is even at my age. They'll never take mine.Just let em try They'lle have to pry the paddle out of my hands. 
When they bury me Iwan't my paddle by my side.
Yes welcome to the dark side and no you'll never go back
Happy :fishing:


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> Welcome to the darkside! That book is a good read, I just gave it to my friend who just bought his first kayak... you mighta seen us in there that afternoon actually.


Iv almost read it all already.
Yea i think i seen you guys running around... i was looking at the pfds and went in the back room and was just like... im geting a kayak today... started taking all of them down and siting in them and looking inside them and ended up with a hobie ontop of my moms car after about and hour.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ill try and post some pics after my dad cools down from me spending all that money and use his digi cam.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

when he sits down to fresh flounder or 2" striper fillets, he will understand the purchase.

ken c


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to the darkside!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

kq6 said:


> when he sits down to fresh flounder or 2" striper fillets, he will understand the purchase.
> 
> ken c


Or even better, let him take it for a spin.....he might be the next convert !!  Welcome aboard


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nethuns88 if you've got some waders and a top we're going to a super secret undisclosed fishing location to catch some top secret G13 classified fish... you're welcome to join us. Shoot me a message if you have any questions.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome! Hearty congrats to ya! A whole new world of adventure awaits! Enjoy!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

G13? wont that the government engineered super smoke? 

contrats on the Yak and have fun and be safe


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nah i still gotta get my cold weather gear thanks for the invite ill let you know when i get the gear.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

congrats on the yak! just got one this past week myself, hope ya saved a few ducketts for riggin her! nothing more fun than drillin holes in your brand new yak!


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

oooo yea i got $ to spend to bad ill be living on :spam: j/k j/k i actually like spam! :--| Ima go pick up a few things anchors and what nots but i think i need to invest in a drysuit...no need to worry about that nasty cold weather...nothing can keep me from going fishing then.:fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

baitslingin said:


> G13? wont that the government engineered super smoke?
> 
> contrats on the Yak and have fun and be safe


what are you talkin' about maaaaan!?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ummmmmm...... nothing


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

now i'm gonna catch a ration for "spot burning"!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

reelax84 said:


> congrats on the yak! just got one this past week myself, hope ya saved a few ducketts for riggin her! nothing more fun than drillin holes in your brand new yak!


Congrats on your purchase .welcome to the dark side also.
What did ya get?


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im trying to think of how i wana rig up my anchor system...........................................................................................................................................................................................


----------

